# Itsy bitsy spyder?



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Anyone know where to get Itsy Bitsy spider 41hz-44hz?

I can't seem to find it anywhere and for some reason kinda want it LOL


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought I might have and checked..i don't seem to sadly..i'd have fun with that.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Found this link but don't bother clicking on it (all malware etc).


I am not making this link hot on purpose because for me it was just links to stuff my malwarebytes blocked

https://kickass.ukbypass.webcam/dj-inclined-bass-music-bassheadmusicdownloads-tt12556919.html

But that link was in the comments of this video just a bit down
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqmseqyXzTQ

I only show the link because some of the info may ring a bell for someone who may have a valid link to it. the song is a 4:53

ETA: I tried making the first link NOT hot but somehow it keeps becoming hot


----------

